# Helen Luz in the fold



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I have not seen this in print yet, but I spoke with the Comets' ticket office and they verified that Helen Luz has joined the team. I didn't find out what that meant to Rangland, but it is very good news for Comets fans.

All this wrangling about not having a true point guard, and Van comes up with a peach of one...and Janeth's running buddy at that. Luz talent stands on it's own though. She is quick and has a great three-ball shot.

Look out world...you ain't seen nothin' in Red yet! 

:allhail:


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

why is that such good news. luz played in washington and was nothing special.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

sage...did you watch the Olympics???

I know you won't say that she is not a good shooter??? You might not think she is the best pg ever, but compared to what we are looking at in CometsLand right now, she will be more than servicable and get to play with her Brazillian buddy, Arcain.

We haven't seen her in the W since 2002, and who knows what the coaching crisis of the day was for the Mystics during that time.

I have to also post here that this transaction has not been verified in any way, other than the mention in the Brazillian newspapers. I am hoping that it happens.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

No I didn't watch the olympics. All I know is she did nothing for my Mystics. Yes she is a good shooter. I hope she does well in Houston.


----------

